# Porsche 911 Turbo Engine (997 3.6 liter)



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

My 997 Turbo engine sounds like a cheap upright washing machine. 

The engine was based on the rugged and reliable 964/GT1 design rated 480 PS (350 kW; 470 hp) and 620 N·m (460 lb·ft). The turbochargers are fitted with a two-stage resonance intake system.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

awww.... my heart bleeds for you... lol

Do you expect the next generation turbo to sound better?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

My guess is that if you actually pressed the gas pedal more than 1/64 of its travel so that you applied one bar of boost - you might like the way it sounds.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Sell it and buy this fine German machine instead:

5.9L Turbo power. ..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MERCEDES-...ultDomain_3&hash=item337c6f3120#ht_500wt_1271


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

1st world problems


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

1%er problems.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I am really hoping I might be able to score a 997 S early next year...I have no issues with the exhaust note... ;-)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

deleted.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Like the others, I did not at first see the point of this thread.

Now I realize it is just a means for the OP to get up to the presitigous 200 post count level...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

LMC said:


> Like the others, I did not at first see the point of this thread.
> 
> Now I realize it is just a means for the OP to get up to the presitigous 200 post count level...


He's got tons of posts under another name.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

LMC said:


> Like the others, I did not at first see the point of this thread.
> 
> Now I realize it is just a means for the OP to get up to the presitigous 200 post count level...


Dave is one of the original Festers.
He has thousands of posts.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Dave is one of the original Festers.
> He has thousands of posts.


I know he is - but I wondered to myself - "where did his post count go??!?"


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

wyb said:


> I know he is - but I wondered to myself - "where did his post count go??!?"


If a Fester "likes" Dave on Facebook, he'll give you them couple of hundred p0st counts....that's why he keeps running out.


----------

